# wating to build or find a gas grill/ wood smoker combo



## blueheeler (Jan 2, 2011)

I am wanting to build or find a combo.  have looked at the Smoke Hollow combo and the Char grill 50/50. they are kind of what I would like but the metal is pretty thin so I dont think they will hold heat very well when smoking. I have a vertical smoker and a gas grill but would like to have an all in one. I am still considering the two mentioned just to be able to smoke something small on and still have thevertical smoker to do lots of meat.

  I am also looking to ge into a few back yard ametuer smoking contest ad steak cook offs, that is why I would like the combo instead of trying to haul both the gas grill and the vertical smoker.

 I am thinking of something like the 50/50 but with a slide in the middle so I could open both sides up.If I close the area where the gas tubes go in at and add a slide then I would be able to double my surface area for the meat. I am sure there is somthing that I am forgetting just not sure what..... Needd some thoughts and suggestions.

My other idea is to make a vertical smoker but with a gas grill between the fire box and the vertical smoker wich would give you the area of th egrill and the vertical area to smoke on. I am not sure that you would be able to get enough heat in the vertical side with out to much heaton the grill side.

 I also would like to know how thick a smoker should be.....the fire box, smoke box.

 Any thoughts, suggestions, laughs, are all appreciated.

 Thanks,

 Blueheeler


----------

